# Halterungen für Hardtubes?



## HACK3RS (13. Januar 2019)

*Halterungen für Hardtubes?*

Hallo Zusammen,

Gibt es "Halterungen" für Hardtubes um diese z. B. An der Wand oder Boden des Cases zu arretieren/fixieren? 

Ich meine keine Gehäusedurchführungen sondern eher sowas wie "Kabelschellen" aber halt für Hardtubes.

Optimalerweise zum kleben mit nem doppelseitigen Klebeband von 3M o.ä.

Jemand Ideen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Halterungen für Hardtubes?*

Was hältst du von den üblichen Befestigungsmethoden die man nutzt, um Kabel innerhalb eines Cases zu befestigen?

Ich meine diese viereckigen Plastikteile mit doppelseitigen Klebeband und Kabelstraps.


----------



## HACK3RS (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Halterungen für Hardtubes?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Was hältst du von den üblichen Befestigungsmethoden die man nutzt, um Kabel innerhalb eines Cases zu befestigen?
> 
> Ich meine diese viereckigen Plastikteile mit doppelseitigen Klebeband und Kabelstraps.



Hast du mal nen Link? Ich glaube ich steh grade auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Halterungen für Hardtubes?*

Klar doch... InLine Befestigungssockel für Kabelbinder 25x25mm selbstklebend schwarz | Mindfactory.de

Sowas ist sogar bei einigen Cases im Zubehörbeutel.


----------



## HACK3RS (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Halterungen für Hardtubes?*

Danke an Alle


----------

